# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] Full color 3D printing services for stop motion animation in TORONTO, CANADA

## samoel_666

Hey guys.

I want to let you know that if you have any stop motion related project, you can contact us.
We also do world wide shipping.

our technology is the same one used to make Coraline movie. We use *Stratasys J750 3D Printer*.




Read about *3D printing in stop motion animation here*

Take a look at our website and send us an email:
*www.3dman.ca*

----------

